# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Alinshop

## gym_fit

I'm just curious if anyone knows of Alinshops test cyp and decca is still legit to run?

----------


## NACH3

As far as I know defo gtg...

----------


## hammerheart

> I'm just curious if anyone knows of Alinshops test cyp and decca is still legit to run?


Just beware of scammer clone sites. "Alinshop" is one of them. Legit one is "ashop".

----------


## Obs

> I'm just curious if anyone knows of Alinshops test cyp and decca is still legit to run?


They are good. I have ran it, know about 100 others that have too. Gear is all legit and great. Wait time isnt. They are out of stock on test cypionate atm and some others. If you order from them it will require patience.

----------


## Obs

> Just beware of scammer clone sites. "Alinshop" is one of them. Legit one is "ashop".


Scammer is alin-shop-steroids .in 
Very close clone site but they offer domestic to the US which is complete bullshit. Ashop and alin wont be selling you gear domestically in the US.

----------


## KINGKONG

> They are good. I have ran it, know about 100 others that have too. Gear is all legit and great. Wait time isnt. They are out of stock on test cypionate atm and some others. If you order from them it will require patience.


Exactly what OB said there always gtg

----------


## TRA

Wait time ditto, first order has a bit of lag time, but it appears to be shipped and en route after 5 wks.

----------


## Obs

> Wait time ditto, first order has a bit of lag time, but it appears to be shipped and en route after 5 wks.


Lucky guy.

----------


## hammerheart

> Wait time ditto, first order has a bit of lag time, but it appears to be shipped and en route after 5 wks.


Ordered 11 shipped 15 May. I wonder if will make it this summer.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> Ordered 11 shipped 15 May. I wonder if will make it this summer.


I've seen other a lot of other people having problems with them right now. Missing items, not being shipped etc.. hopefully goes smooth for you. Let me know how your experience was if you don't mind. Thanks.

----------


## Ashop

> I've seen other a lot of other people having problems with them right now. Missing items, not being shipped etc.. hopefully goes smooth for you. Let me know how your experience was if you don't mind. Thanks.


We had a postal issue in our country last year that slowed things up but all is back 100% to normal.
If we ever make mistakes we will correct them without worry.

----------


## TRA

> We had a postal issue in our country last year that slowed things up but all is back 100% to normal.
> If we ever make mistakes we will correct them without worry.


So far has been a very easy and smooth process. I knew there was time involved due to location so no complaints. So far so good. Glad to have a solid resource.

----------


## CharlesThe4th

> We had a postal issue in our country last year that slowed things up but all is back 100% to normal.
> If we ever make mistakes we will correct them without worry.


Good to know, thanks.

----------


## Obs

There is a reason I ordered from big A for ten years. They do definitely always come through.

----------


## xLoganx

> We had a postal issue in our country last year that slowed things up but all is back 100% to normal.
> If we ever make mistakes we will correct them without worry.


Ok.. so I gotta say that Alin is dead on with his statement. I had some small issues with my order, and ironically my 3rd of 4 packages arrived today with absolutely no issues. Everything that was supposed to be in there, was in there. The first package they shipped had TEST C instead of TEST E. So when Alin says he'll make it right... they shipped me an extra (10) sachets of TREN on top of the (10) that I ordered and is letting me keep the TEST C and STILL SENDING ME THE TEST E!!! I mean how much freaking more can you take care of someone aside from overnighting it. 

I'll admit, I had my doubts in the beginning of the order after I sent the payment I started reading all these BS reviews. Ashop is solid, Alin is solid, and the gear is top notch. Shit happens... be patient, Don't be an ass!I'll be going back for more, I'm convinced now they got it straight.

Cheers!

----------


## hammerheart

Order mishandling can happen indeed, just imagine how much they had to catch up with when shit hit the fan last year, a quite massive workload indeed between emails, tickets, packaging and shipping.

----------


## xTyson

I've always gotten what I've paid for from Alin. Products g2g, and in the past always arrived in a decent amount of time. Used the service for several years. This year a little slower but he's addressed that

----------


## Far from massive

> Ok.. so I gotta say that Alin is dead on with his statement. I had some small issues with my order, and ironically my 3rd of 4 packages arrived today with absolutely no issues. Everything that was supposed to be in there, was in there. The first package they shipped had TEST C instead of TEST E. So when Alin says he'll make it right... they shipped me an extra (10) sachets of TREN on top of the (10) that I ordered and is letting me keep the TEST C and STILL SENDING ME THE TEST E!!! I mean how much freaking more can you take care of someone aside from overnighting it. 
> 
> I'll admit, I had my doubts in the beginning of the order after I sent the payment I started reading all these *BS* *reviews*. Ashop is solid, Alin is solid, and the gear is top notch. Shit happens... be patient, Don't be an ass!I'll be going back for more, I'm convinced now they got it straight.
> 
> Cheers!


I have seen the same thing,

It must really suck to try do business in this type of industry where any fly be he a competing supplier or just your average complainer can post a review saying you did this and that and it always seems to get bumped to the top so this is what everyone sees. Hell if Alin posts saying he will take care of it (bumps to the top) the user replies to Alin (bumps to the top) someone who just ordered asks the poster a question (bumps to the top)......

Just the nature of the game

----------


## imfuzzy

Alin, I am having an issue with an order I placed and have been unable to get a reply back. You have any advice how i should proceed?

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Just ordered here for the first time... have gotten 2 out of three of my packages within a month or so of ordering. So far very happy and hope the gear is good.
I’m looking at replenishing my test stockpile with some Balkan test if everything I use from this order is good. But I’m wondering why amps cost more than vials? I would have to assume amps are more expensive to produce but why would anyone choose amps over vials when vials are more convenient and cheaper??

----------


## Obs

> Just ordered here for the first time... have gotten 2 out of three of my packages within a month or so of ordering. So far very happy and hope the gear is good.
> I’m looking at replenishing my test stockpile with some Balkan test if everything I use from this order is good. But I’m wondering why amps cost more than vials? I would have to assume amps are more expensive to produce but why would anyone choose amps over vials when vials are more convenient and cheaper??


No idea on the amps but a kind gear is always top notch.

----------


## almostgone

> Just ordered here for the first time... have gotten 2 out of three of my packages within a month or so of ordering. So far very happy and hope the gear is good.
> I’m looking at replenishing my test stockpile with some Balkan test if everything I use from this order is good. But I’m wondering why amps cost more than vials? I would have to assume amps are more expensive to produce but why would anyone choose amps over vials when vials are more convenient and cheaper??


Some people have small mailboxes.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

hmm yeah I guess if your mail box was very very slim amps might be better lol

----------


## almostgone

> hmm yeah I guess if your mail box was very very slim amps might be better lol


PM sent.

----------


## Black

Still haven't received any order, let alone, any correspondence outside of him accepting money. Where is this stand-up guy this forum speaks so highly of? It's been months. Let's here some excuses.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Still haven't received any order, let alone, any correspondence outside of him accepting money. Where is this stand-up guy this forum speaks so highly of? It's been months. Let's here some excuses.


maybe you ordered from one of the scam sites...he cant help you if you don't use the correct site for ashop...

----------


## Obs

> Still haven't received any order, let alone, any correspondence outside of him accepting money. Where is this stand-up guy this forum speaks so highly of? It's been months. Let's here some excuses.


You order from the add ending in .club.

I had one order take 5 months but I still got it.

Gear is good, it always comes, but you might be retired when you get it. I sent Alin probably 100 customers. I stopped referring after my last wait time. 

I use domestic only now. Everything inside a week.

----------


## Black

Still nothing, and I ordered from the club. Scammed.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Still nothing, and I ordered from the club. Scammed.


Which site? He changed it recently

----------


## Obs

> Still nothing, and I ordered from the club. Scammed.


Read above where I said 5 months.
Guy has never not sent a pack he is just the slowest fucking source I have ever seen next to srhealthtech.

----------


## Obs

> Which site? He changed it recently


He canged it to club.

----------

